# Heading South



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Heading south tomorrow (weather permitting) to Fredricksburg, TX to the KOA. It is cold here in IL. Looking forward to the warmer weather. This will be the first trip witht he new putnam hitch, boy it is much thicker metal than the stock GM hitch that came off.

Russ


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a GREAT trip....don't forget to post some pictures when you get back.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That's a long run. Are you snow birding or just vacationing? And don't forget those pics


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

h2oman said:


> That's a long run. Are you snow birding or just vacationing? And don't forget those pics


Heading down for a wedding, and a little sights seeing. Figured why not take the outback...

Russ


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

it is 79 degree right now in Spring Branch (a little south and east of Fredrickburg)

Is that warm enough for you??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> it is 79 degree right now in Spring Branch (a little south and east of Fredrickburg)
> 
> Is that warm enough for you??


Hey...no fair! It was 29 when I left my house this morning for the airport.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Have a SAFE trip. Let us know how it goes.


----------

